# Moss ID please



## grshs_vny (Sep 4, 2010)

Can anyone give me this moss details?
here is the link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3398671817


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

is it even aquatic? looks terrestial... might now even be able to be grown submersed.


----------



## Thierry26 (Jan 30, 2010)

We found this moss sell as "starmoss" on ebay (for exemple: http://cgi.ebay.com/Star-Moss-Live-...468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb37f712c).

It's a terrestial moss easily found in France and in other country but the can live emerse. It's a slow grower immerse.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like star moss, but it could also be irish moss.


----------

